# build sheet



## revup47 (May 2, 2010)

hi how do you read a 1968 build sheet


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

If you are referring to an original sheet found in the car, the letters and numbers in the boxes are RPO codes. If you do a Google search for 1968 Pontiac RPO codes you will find websites that list what the codes correlate to. The sheet normally lists the major options in writing below the boxes too.


----------

